# bringing car from uk to Mallorca



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

Hi

I would really like to bring my car with me form the UK to Mallorca. I know that it is expensive petrol and I have to pay for the ferries but what other costs are there?

does anybody know of any good insurance companies in Mallor or Spain? my Uk insurrers only cover me for 60 days which is no good. Also which is the best option for getting my car to Mallorca? Would it work out cheaper to have it shipped by frieght instead of driving? I cant find much information about it. 

hope someone can help

thanks Matt


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you are planning to live in Spain you will have 30 days to get it matriculated onto spanish plates, which is costly and can be complicated. If its just for a visit then as long as you are taxed, MoTd and insured then it should be fine for the duration of your stay. Yes driving down would be costly and probably hiring a car would be the easier and cheaper option

Jo xxx


----------



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

*hi ya, i*

i will be in mallorca for between 6 months and a year, would i need to swap plates for that amount of time?

thanks Matt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

matt ej said:


> i will be in mallorca for between 6 months and a year, would i need to swap plates for that amount of time?
> 
> thanks Matt


strictly speaking, yes - after 90 days you are no longer condsidered to be a tourist & have to reigister as resident - as a resident of Spain it's illegal for you to drive a non-spanish plated car here


----------



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

ah the plot thickens, this does sound expensive, sounds like it would be better to buy a car in Mallorca in that case then, what a shame. I really was hopign to bring mine accross, I'll look in to it.

thanks Matt


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Also to be legal in Mallorca and not matriculated it would have to have a current MoT and be considered legal in the country in which its registered. so you'd have to take it back at least once a year for its MoT and to tax it

Jo xxx


----------



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

thats fine i knew about that, i didnt knwo that i would have to have the plates changed and have it registered in spain. i know of a few poeple hwo have their british cars with them and i havent heard about them needing to re-regester it. 

thanks Matt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

matt ej said:


> thats fine i knew about that, i didnt knwo that i would have to have the plates changed and have it registered in spain. i know of a few poeple hwo have their british cars with them and i havent heard about them needing to re-regester it.
> 
> thanks Matt


basically they are breaking the law................... a lot do get away with it though


----------



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

I'll ask them, I doubt they would do that on purpose, it might be better to have a left hnd drive car anyhow, 

ill see what i can do 

thanks


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

matt ej said:


> I'll ask them, I doubt they would do that on purpose, it might be better to have a left hnd drive car anyhow,
> 
> ill see what i can do
> 
> thanks


Strictly speaking people are breaking the law. It comes down to how the local police is persecuting these cases. Most people who only stay 6-12 months get away with it. They just don't register as residents, so basically claiming to be tourists over the whole period. If you want to do it like that or go strictly by the law is up to you.

If you end up with a pedantic police officer, you will have to prove that you are only a tourist, which you could do with a ferry booking that you keep up to date. It's not legal to do this though!


----------



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

okey dokey, ill look in to it and se what the best was to resolve this will be


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Isn't the car ferry crossing one of the most expensive in the world for non-residents ?


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

I paid €;86 for car and one passenger in oct one way.i am resident but didn't have my stupid green card so i paid full price.plus you only get resident discount on passenger not vehicle


----------



## matt ej (May 9, 2012)

Im going to the town hall nxt week to sort out residency so thats not too much of a problem, the ferry crossing from Barcelona to Mallorca is ridiculously expensive

the cheapest iv found for 1 person plus car is 90euros ( with residency). 

Im looking at buying another car here instead of bringing my car across, i doubt i would use mine as much as i thought, too hot to have the roof down now, which is typical as it's too wet to have it down in England.


----------

